# Need some knowledge.



## Crayola (Nov 22, 2009)

Heyy everyone. So currently in my room i have a pair of logitech z-4 hooked up to my pc to play music. There very good but am looking for more bass. I am thinking of getting Logitech z-2300. When i consulted my father he said you wont hear much difference. Is this true? And what are your thought on the speakers, is there different speakers you recommend?

Cheers.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree that you won't hear much difference other than it will play louder (200W vs 40W). I'd look into some serious amplification, hi-fi speakers and a serious subwoofer. You aren't going to get much of an improvement spending only $130. Start saving up.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have to agree. I assuming you're using the "sub" with the Z4s.
As for recommendations, there are tons of serious speakers out there, and some intermediate ones as well... if it's more bass you're after, you'll have to start by looking at subwoofers with larger drivers...


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Crayola said:


> Heyy everyone. So currently in my room i have a pair of logitech z-4 hooked up to my pc to play music. There very good but am looking for more bass. I am thinking of getting Logitech z-2300. When i consulted my father he said you wont hear much difference. Is this true? And what are your thought on the speakers, is there different speakers you recommend?


 They both list the same frequency response range (35Hz up). If the efficincy is the same then you should be talking about somewhere around a 7db increase in SPL.

120W on an 8" subwoofer should be pretty considerable for near-field listening. Do you know what frequencies you are after in particular? have you tried boosting them in EQ? If you are not running at top SPL now, you could simply augment the bass in the EQ.


----------



## Crayola (Nov 22, 2009)

Alright thanks guys. I think i have damaged the satellites by playing them to loudly so now i need a new system. Do any of you have any recommendations?
Im looking for 5.1 preferably


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

That's going to depend on what you want to use them for, the room setup, and the budget...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Crayola said:


> Alright thanks guys. I think i have damaged the satellites by playing them to loudly so now i need a new system. Do any of you have any recommendations?
> Im looking for 5.1 preferably


Well I think you should read both this post and this one before buying anything more.


----------

